# Can you give a dog Piriton



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Lucy is scratching herself raw on her chest she does not have a flea anywhere and she is licking her front paws a lot I think it could be an allergy just wondering can I give her a Piriton to see if that would help


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

I believe you can. But would your vet not be a better qualified person to decide how to help Lucy long term?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

bogdog said:


> I believe you can. But would your vet not be a better qualified person to decide how to help Lucy long term?


The last time she saw the vet I was told dogs do it a lot in summer and that was that she did not suggest any medication so maybe I should book in to see another vet


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes I have in the past, but only under vets supervision, so the dosage was correct for weight.

My friends dog had an allergic reaction to something once, typically it was at the weekend and in the evening. The out of hours vet suggested piriton over the phone, and it helped greatly. Could you not ring the vet for advise, mine are pretty good at giving advise over the phone. It may save you a consultation fee.

Or if you have insurance, some have vets helpline, they may be able to help.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes you can and at a much larger dosage than humans as it turns out. What dies she weigh? I was told a 30kg dog could have up to 3 a day when dex was trying to remove his eyes with his paws.......

Make sure it is actual piriton- the stuff you get from behind the pharmacy counter- not the cheap supermarket stuff- it does not work as well at all - dont say it is for a dog tho- as they wont sell it to you!


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

she is a small Bichon weighs about 4k I think


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd try her with half a tab once a day see if that helps, but give your vet a call ..... This was a bad year for Dex and Piriton just did not cut it so he had to have steroids


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Lexiedhb said:


> I'd try her with half a tab once a day see if that helps, but give your vet a call ..... This was a bad year for Dex and Piriton just did not cut it so he had to have steroids


ok thanks will do and will phone the vet too thanks


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Indie had it when she had severe infected clipper rash after one of her operations. She had 2-3 per day for a few days although I seem to remember it knocked her out as well.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

shirleystarr said:


> The last time she saw the vet I was told dogs do it a lot in summer and that was that she did not suggest any medication so maybe I should book in to see another vet


So the vet offered no solution to your dog's discomfort? I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My vet said Alfie (6.5kg) could have up 3 x 4mg tablets per day. The dosage varies immensely so best to check with your vet what would be suitable for Lucy.

Could be dietary - what do you feed her?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I wouldn't give them anything without getting the correct dosage from your vet


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

My Miniature Dachshund is 4.6 KG and is allowed a quarter of a Piriton tablet, according to my vet!


----------



## katysu (Aug 26, 2009)

I think it has to be the normal Piriton - that is the one that makes you drowsy. (the other one isn't called Piriton anyway). 
I wouldn't know the dose without talking to my vet. It is still just a band aid, you need to find out what is causing the itching, when this happened to my dog last year the vet took skin scrapes (it turned out to be harvest mites).


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

I gave one to my dog yesterday after he was stung by a wasp. The swelling and irritation in his paw soon went down afterwards.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

She is fed on Burns mini bites and has been for the last 7 years with no problems at all


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> She is fed on Burns mini bites and has been for the last 7 years with no problems at all


Might be something in the grass etc now the season is changing!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Piriton is a brand name for the particular antihistamine Chlorphenamine Maleate the dose is:

4 &#8211; 8 mg large dog x 2 a day, 2 &#8211; 4 mg x 2 a day small ones

Piriteze is ceterizine it is not as well researched as chlorphenamine maleate however it has been trialled on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects


As for "cheap supermarket brands not working so well" I am afraid that is a load of tosh.

If I can buy generic CM at the same dosage much cheaper why on EARTH would I buy Piriton which can be more than twice the price?

It is not about BRANDS and it is not about NAMES it is about the actual ingredient.

Neither is licensed for veterinary use thus a chemist will not sell you it if you inform them that is what you plan to do.

I would however always ask your vet via phone if either product may be contra indicated in your particular individual dog

HTH


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I buy it online or from Boots pharmacist - 500 tablets cost about £10 so even if you never use them all it is the cheapest way to get them. I had Candy (6kg) on one twice a day (or was it half, cant remember) but cut it down to just one at night as she got too sleepy in the day.
Horses can have enormous doses (30 a day) so I think the dose rate is not too critical. With anything like that I would tend to speak to the vet on the phone and just check up on dose rate etc.
You can use other makes of anti histamine. My vet told me to play around with different makes till I found one that worked and did not make her drowsy. Piriton affects me quite badly and I would hate my dog to feel like I do if I take one (incredibly ill and drunk)


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Piriton is a brand name for the particular antihistamine Chlorphenamine Maleate the dose is:
> 
> 4 - 8 mg large dog x 2 a day, 2 - 4 mg x 2 a day small ones
> 
> ...


I agree,(seeing as i work in drug discovery) and its NOT a load of old tosh - but can you show me where you can get generic Chlorphenamine Maleate as I have looked and it does not seem to be available in supermarkets anymore. All the generics are either ceterizine or Loratadine...... this was my point, not that generic would not work as well you just cant blumming get hold of it, as easily as you used to......


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Ollie - 8kg Bichon is on 4mg of Piriton 2-3x a day depending on how bad his allergies are, so definitely ask your vet if it would be helpful for Lucy.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Talked to the vet she said I need an appointment Lucy has to be weighed so I guess its a consultation fee again The thing is she has a weight already on the computer My old vet who has left would have advised me on the phone but this new one wont thanks for your advice all


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Has she been anywhere foxes go?
She "could" have Caught fox mange.
Ruby got this a few months back and had a 6 month course of advocate antibiotics and a steroid injection to relieve the itch.
She was scratching at her chest and ripping hair out in big clumps.
3 months later and she was cleared but I kept up the monthly dose till the 6 months ran out.
She now gets done every 3 months and as far it's not come back.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

No there is no Foxes around here at all they only place they walk is in the local park they have a little walk sit and watch the ducks on the pond and apart from that they are in the garden with us


----------

